# thunder equipment bumpers



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

I really like the Thunder Equipment launchers, but I think my dogs are having trouble seeing the white bumpers with black. This has happened with my Master dog, with my Senior dog and now with my puppy. Anyone experience the same thing? Thunder has several colors to choose from. What colors do you think works best? What about all black?


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

Colors don't matter as dogs cannot pick out colors per se we offer the colors for training groups with multiple launchers for people to separate each others items. 
Depending on the background used which can cause lower visibility.....lighting and other factors including distance...longer away better visibility needed ...
one will need to attach the flags to the bumpers. some are sold commercially like gun dog supply or cheaper yet
Many folks just use blind tape in white instead of orange to help with the visual identification......just tie it around the end and let some flags fly out will help with better visibility


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

retrieverfever said:


> Colors don't matter as dogs cannot pick out colors per se we offer the colors for training groups with multiple launchers for people to separate each others items.
> Depending on the background used which can cause lower visibility.....lighting and other factors including distance...longer away better visibility needed ...
> one will need to attach the flags to the bumpers. some are sold commercially like gun dog supply or cheaper yet
> Many folks just use blind tape in white instead of orange to help with the visual identification......just tie it around the end and let some flags fly out will help with better visibility


Just a couple of questions... What is blind tape and how do you tie it to the end of the bumper? What keeps it from sliding off?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Where do you live, pagedog? Are you by any chance at high altitude?

Try pointing the launcher so it shoots more up and less at an angle (don't stretch the legs out all the way). I think the bumpers shoot so fast off the launcher that the dog has trouble picking out the "throw," and the different angle seems to help my dog.

Look for 1" white flagging tape, tie to the top end of the bumper at the "waist" where the black vinyl is wrapped on your white bumpers.


----------



## pagedog (Apr 27, 2009)

mitty said:


> Where do you live, pagedog? Are you by any chance at high altitude?
> 
> Try pointing the launcher so it shoots more up and less at an angle (don't stretch the legs out all the way). I think the bumpers shoot so fast off the launcher that the dog has trouble picking out the "throw," and the different angle seems to help my dog.
> 
> Look for 1" white flagging tape, tie to the top end of the bumper at the "waist" where the black vinyl is wrapped on your white bumpers.


I think you have just solved my problem. I never thought about it but now that you mentioned it, I am certain that the bumpers are going off so fast that my dogs miss the throw. When it goes off they simply continue to look at the launcher. Often they hear the bumper hit the ground and swing their head in that direction. So I will use your suggestion about shooting the bumper more "up" and not further. Thanks for the help with the flagging tape also--that makes sense. By the way, I live in Springfield, MO and my local club is the Southwest Missouri Retriever Club. We are mostly involved in Hunt Tests, but also do a Derby and Qualifying once a year.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have white ones with black and white avery flags. My dogs have no troubles seeing them at 350 yrds.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

labman63 said:


> I have white ones with black and white avery flags. My dogs have no troubles seeing them at 350 yrds.


same here... my dog has no issues marking these bumpers at any distance as long as I take enough time to show her the guns first. I have the Avery flags on all of the bumpers.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I use the Avery's also. I use small zip ties to attach them and have never had a problem.


----------

